# how to sign up for gmail?



## harry_nitish (May 10, 2005)

hi buddies u have been really a great help for me to in stmp server topic now a new mess rises up b4 me.i went to gmail to sign up but thr was no resister or new user sign up statements to click on. now i dont no how to sign in or is it true that there isno way to sign in it now. please help me masterminds.


----------



## adit_sen (May 10, 2005)

wake up and welcome to the real world!!!
where hav u been dude? dont u kno that gmail is only by invitation??? if u wanna sign up...then gimme ur email add and i'll send u an invite....got around 150 of them!!....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 10, 2005)

Thread Reported please refer the STICKY thread for GMAIL in the GENERAL section.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 10, 2005)

OK! this is the link that Bala is talking about. And while you are there, you might want to pick up some Yahoo! 360 invites as well!


----------



## Deep (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
PLease refer to this post for Gmail stuff..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6367

Thanks
Deep


----------

